# do i need to use the "DRYLOK brush"?



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 17, 2013)

do i need to use the "DRYLOK brush" to apply te drylok to pine plywood?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 18, 2013)

I did

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 18, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I did
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


darn lowes doesnt have it, maybe ill just be ok with an all purpose brush


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 18, 2013)

U should be

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

